# 03 f350 front clunk when in 4x4



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

03 f350 clunk when in 4x4 not any of the u joints checked them anyone ever heard or the spider gears chipping? and clunking!!! is it a big job if it is?


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Can you give a little more info as to when the clunk happens. Normal driving, turning, under power pushing a load. Could be a stabilizer bushing, or track/panhard bar bushing, or loose shock mount. 

See if you can pin point when you hear the clunk and we can help you figure it out. 

Toyman


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a clunking noise from a '97 Dodge once years ago and it was the u-joint in the drive axle. The steering knuckle had gone bad and would clunk like crazy if you even bumped the wheel left or right. It was warranty work for me but the total was about $650.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

when driving all the time goes up and down with exceleration


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Start with the easy stuff. Check the shocks and mounts, then go to sway bar bushings/end links. Keep checking and shaking stuff until you eliminate all the easy stuff. Check front wheel bearings and ball joints. 

Let us know what you find. 

Toyman


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It is the drive axles slapping in the housing because your inner and outer axle seals are shot my truck was doing the same thing. The outer seal is $ 20.00 a piece and the inners are $ 40.00 a piece at Ford. That will fix the clunking.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

all sway bar links bushing just done shocks and mounts fine


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

axle seals would make a clunking and go up and down with speed also feels like a little bit of drag more than normal!!! tthanks for the help guys meery christmas


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Check your caliper mounts also. I had a caliper lock up last year, when I fixed it I found the slide part of the mount was shot had to replace the whole mount bracket and caliper. 

Good luck, these can be a pain to track down sometimes. 

toyman


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I too have a clunk in my front axle whenever the left hub is locked. I think it is my outer axle needle bearing (torrington bearing) allowing the axle u-joint yokes to hit the upper ball joint grease zerk. The clunking speeds up and slows down with road speed. Check your axle yokes for signs of them rubbing on the grease zerk if you have one.
BTW the seals do not hold the axle from wobling the lockout and torrington bearing does.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you have the manual shift 4xr engage or the electric. I was just thinking that the ESOF, could have a vacuum leak and the axle would engage and clunk as the hubs got vacuum. If you have the ESOF, manually turn the lock outs and see if it goes away. 

On another thought if you have the manual and they are locked in try unlocking them and drive it to see if it goes away. If it does then most likely the needle bearing in the main bearing assemble is bad. 

Toyman


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

When the needle bearing gose bad it is locked to the axle and it will not move up and down. The axle seals do hold the axle it 2 places the inner and then the outer vacum seal also hold the axle in place. I just did all of this ordered the new needle bearings and axle seals and installed them and no more clunking. The extra drag is the needle bearing froze on the axle and letting the axles spin when the truck is moving all the time. They should not spin with the tires unless locked out.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i am thinking more wheel bearing now cause i take it out of 4x4 and hubs looked and it makes a rattle in the drivers side wheel what do u think


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

yup, sounds like the needle bearing inside the bearing assembly. Check the outer shaft of the axle when you get it apart, make sure that it has no uneven or excessive wear.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

My noise turned out to be a combination of several things. 1st I had a bad CV joint. Secondly I had a slightly worn upper ball joint which allowed the knuckle to deflect enough for the axle u-joint yokes to contact the ball joint grease zerk. When I had it all apart I tried to wobble the axle around with only the seal holding it in place and it was easily able to make contact with the grease zerk. I am only saying this to illustrate that there are quite a few possible causes for front driveline noise. Obviously in f250man's case it was his seals, in mine it was a combination of a couple of things.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Notorious problemo on plow trux


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Before the season started I saw that the balloint was worn a little but it was nothing to worry about. I planned on changing it after the season. But my truck is pretty heavy for a RC (#10,000) obviously it just couldn't wait that long. BTW the unit bearing and torington bearings were fine but I replaced it anyway since I was in there.


----------



## rainman500_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

Morrissey snow removal service;690006 said:


> 03 f350 clunk when in 4x4 not any of the u joints checked them anyone ever heard or the spider gears chipping? and clunking!!! is it a big job if it is?


My Dodge had a clunk or pop last week while plowing (chained up on all four) then i got stuck, wife pulled me out with the Tundra. I found two dents in front diff cover pokeing out. Removed the cover to find 2 bolts came loose from the carrier, one was found whole the other in pieces. The spiders are shredded, ring gear missing some teeth. Took it to mech and he,s got it now. His quote is $1450. to fix. OUCH Hope you don,t have this problem


----------

